# Line Strength?



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to slowly retrieve a nightcrawler. I picked up some Gamakatsu Octopus Hooks (#2, #4). What strength leader line should be used. i am not too worried about hang ups where I fish, but I am about those teeth! I want to use Berkley Vanish fluorocarbon. Thank you.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

In the vanish you can use 6 8 or10 and have good luck It is good stuff the knot strenth is alot better than it use to be when it first came out!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

vanish is my #1 line, i use 10#, it works great


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you guys. I will try 8 and go from there.


----------

